# “One Tesla carcass at a time.” This isn’t what you think!!



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

This is cool.

https://www.latimes.com/business/story/2019-11-14/tesla-electric-vehicles-classic-cars


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

goneubering said:


> This is cool.
> 
> https://www.latimes.com/business/story/2019-11-14/tesla-electric-vehicles-classic-cars


Sounds good.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Jonathan Ward’s Icon created this “Derelict” 1949 Mercury Coupe EV by converting the classic car to an electric vehicle powered by Tesla batteries.
(Myung J. Chun / Los Angeles Times)

The car builder and former Toyota designer, who made his name turning shells of gas-powered Toyota Land Cruisers, Ford Broncos and Chevy pickup trucks into modern street racers, spent three years and thousands of R&D hours electrifying the Quail-winning 1949 Mercury for a loyal customer. When he was done, he’d built a 400-horsepower EV bomb powered by Tesla batteries and capable of being recharged using any of the charging systems currently in use, including Tesla’s Superchargers, he said.

With a top speed of 120 mph and a range of 150 to 200 miles, the vehicle offers the beauty of a classic Detroit cruiser with modern attributes such as power steering, air conditioning and a Bluetooth connection. 

Most of the retro-EV customizers power their vehicles with batteries from wrecked Model S, Fiat 500 or Nissan Leaf cars that have less than 20,000 miles on them. They hold up well, the builders said, and are likely to last well past the 100,000-mile mark typically exceeded by Teslas.

“I’ve never had one fail. Ever. Not one,” Hauber said.


----------



## O-Side Uber (Jul 26, 2017)

goneubering said:


> This is cool.
> 
> https://www.latimes.com/business/story/2019-11-14/tesla-electric-vehicles-classic-cars


His shop is in my hood!!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

O-Side Uber said:


> His shop is in my hood!!


I want an ELECTRIC BOAT.

WITH A SOLAR ROOF AS A RECHARGER

HOW ABOUT " SOLAR SAILS"?

USE WIND & MORE AREA TO GATHER SOLAR ENERGY.


----------



## O-Side Uber (Jul 26, 2017)

Maybe he can hire me as a Tesla carcass hunter for his shop !! 🧟‍♂️


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

tohunt4me said:


> I want an ELECTRIC BOAT.


Electric Boat✔

http://www.gdeb.com/


----------

